# Landscaping 101



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

I found this and thought some of you might be interested in this, pretty good advise...I thought so.


http://www.oldslotracer.com/Scenery1.html


----------



## NHawk52 (May 16, 2005)

A very handy link! Thank you!!


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

AFX,

thanks for the links. Very informative!!

Wes


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Way to go Afxtoo.. you know how little sleep I got last night browsing all those links!!! ^&%$%^&$ Seriously thanks...


Dave


----------



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

coach61 said:


> Way to go Afxtoo.. you know how little sleep I got last night browsing all those links!!! ^&%$%^&$ Seriously thanks...
> 
> 
> Dave



That's funny, same here. I must have spent 2 hours looking at them all. 

AfxToo, thanks for the links, very useful info. there. Looking forward to applying some of those techniques.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Sure can get alot of ideas. Great sites! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

coach61 said:


> Way to go Afxtoo.. you know how little sleep I got last night browsing all those links!!! ^&%$%^&$ Seriously thanks...
> 
> 
> Dave


Who got any sleep I've been up all night looking and dooling. My keyboard is soaked! So much info so little time. Alot of great sites and great ideas. Thanks Afxtoo But my wife isn't so happy! lol  Sundance

PS I work thirds anyway LOL


----------



## stew22 (Jun 3, 2005)

i think this thread should be made a sticky.


----------

